# 2550-2060 Tapered Tube Results



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I bought a mess of the new Dankung tapered tubes and didn't know what to expect . At $1.35 a bandset and free shipping I figured I didn't have much to lose.

I sent out two sets to members to try but haven't heard back from them ( it's a busy time of the year ) so I'll let you know how this rookie feels about them.

They are very stiff at first but after being broken in, I am very pleased with them. At the current price I can't see how anyone can go wrong.

I am also happy that I can use them on my Starship. I didn't think I would be able to get the 37" for my draw but is was not a problem.

I have interchangeable prongs for my Starship, one set is 3/16" dia. and the other is 1/4" dia. so I can use them on conventional tubes or the Chinese tubes.

They are tied 7 3/4", tie to tie using Teraband with the wrap and tuck method and a Ro pouch.

Not having a crony it's no scientific but there is plenty of hitting power. All that has to be determined now is the longevity.

I feel that at the current price they are a great value.

I noticed on their site that the price went up a little ( $1.44 per bandset ) and don't know about the free shipping. Also, for those that may be interested....They also have a new tapered tube, 2550X2060 and are red in color. same price as above.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

VERY, very snazy!!! It looks great, and I hope it shoots well.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

